# Any Idea On This Antique Silver Pocket Watch?



## pocketsfullofwatches (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, I'm unable to find the real value of this ancre ligne doite 23j tavannes co pocket watch I am interested in.

Any idea when it was manufactured and the value of it ?

Some gravings on the clock:

23 Rubis

TAVANNES WATCH Co

3CHATONS

Nickel Spiral Breguet

0,875

84

334049 maybe serial number?

Few pics to identify:

http://kuvat2.huuto.net/3/df/4f1d3b69fd43099d4897560b193c4-orig.jpg

http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/lD6o.jpg

http://www.huutokuva.net/kuva/lD6m.jpg


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum............... :rltb:

Have a look on ebay for current market values...............In my personal opinion your watch appears slightly the worse for wear on the movement, the mainspring ratchet return spring has been repaired, although a counterpoised lever is a nice touch, Silver case helps, if working i would guess value around Â£80 - Â£200 in my opinion and date around 1890, hope that helps, others on here may give better advice...........


----------

